

Oracle Pricing [pdf] - larrykubin
http://www.oracle.com/corporate/pricing/technology-price-list.pdf

======
pvg
Oracle is a business that sells products which in turn have prices? Wake me up
for the film at 11.

~~~
bretpiatt
Agreed, not sure why this is getting up votes at all on the topic. If you're
running a DB that processes $100M in transactions annually is paying $250k in
licenses and $50k/yr in maintenance unreasonable? Of course that pricing for
the software isn't for every use case but they aren't trying to sell to the
entire market.

~~~
amock
It's unreasonable if it doesn't give you $250k + $50k a year in benefits and
there are free alternatives available. There are some cases where it makes
sense, but I think it's good to have a discussion about what kind of benefits
it provides to make it worth the extra money.

~~~
houseabsolute
Walking: free. Car: not free. Therefore walk everywhere since a free
alternative is available? The thing is, 250k of benefits as two and a half
engineers. I don't know Oracle software at all, but I imagine there are a
number of use cases where their advantage over mysql would be at least that
much.

~~~
amock
Walking isn't always better, but it can be a viable alternative and there are
options in between. As far as I know there is no cheap alternative to Oracle
RAC, but I know that there are cases where using a combination of Hadoop and
PostgreSQL can replace an Oracle DB.

~~~
bretpiatt
Seems like you agree with the existing point, "Walking (the free database
alternative) isn't always better ... As far as I know there is no cheap
alternative to Oracle RAC (the same point can be made to no cheap alternative
for having a car which is better in some situations as you just agreed)."

This doesn't mean the open source community should just give up on making a
database capable of meeting the needs RAC does today -- at the same time it
also doesn't mean business should only use the free alternative when it is a
more efficient use of resources for them to purchase RAC.

~~~
amock
Yes, I agree with the existing point and was just adding some additional
opinion.

------
henning
at least they're up front about it rather than saying "type your contact
information in so we can have a 'sales representative' spam your inbox and
voice mail" like a lot of enterprise software companies do. cf. #10 in
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/9605.html>

------
joshwa
Oracle Database Enterprise Edition: $47,500 per processor, plus $10k yearly
update/maintenance.

~~~
mvalle
Oracle's other database, MySQL, only cost's $0.1 in download costs, + ~$1
yearly download costs for updates.

~~~
tbrownaw
Yes, but I've heard that it also doesn't work very well.

------
paulhart
This list is incomplete - it only contains software that Oracle considers "off
the shelf". Products in their lineup that are targeted at very specific niches
are not listed.

Without naming specific products (I'm probably under some kind of NDA though I
don't work for Uncle Larry), to give you an idea: products that are sold
exclusively through RFPs and the like are less likely to be on a "this is what
it costs" list.

------
eklitzke
Does anyone know what you get you buy the Berkeley DB products? I'm mostly
curious if they've actually added new/cool things that aren't available in the
open-source releases, or if you're purchasing licensing rights for commercial
use, support, etc.

------
wallflower
Oracle's standard operating procedure is to double each salesperson's quota
every year.

------
ghempton
How do you switch to the HTML5 version?

~~~
mahmud
If you want to view the Oracle price list in HTML5, you will need to fill this
form first and an Oracle account manager will come back to you with a price
quote for the HTML5 URLs, per CPU core.

If your organization deploys clusters of iOS devices for surfing HN, and
enterprise knowledge acquisition; Oracle can provide an in-house demonstration
of the URLs and their reachability. Our support staff can provide accurate
support and trouble-shooting of rendering quality at the pixel level.

